# The unbearable pain of losing our beloved Bruno



## peaceandquiet1 (26 January 2014)

On Thursday our ten month old cat was knocked down and killed outright. We rushed him to the vets but he was gone. He was the cuddliest nicest cat who looked right into your eyes with such love and happiness. Heartbroken and demented with grief and pain.


----------



## abitodd (26 January 2014)

I am so sorry. 
A few years ago I lost a 9 month old beloved cat to traffic. I then lost an older cat on the same road. I think the younger cat caused a sharper sense of grief(although I still weep over both.) A baby cat robbed of life just seems so unfair.
All I can say is at least it was instant,and at least you found him. And the pain will subside. And there will be another little cat out there wanting to share his love with you when you are ready.
Hugs.XX


----------



## alsxx (26 January 2014)

Huge hugs. We lost our 20 month old cat almost a year ago, the pain is still unbearable at times - he left a huge hole in our lives. Xxx


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (26 January 2014)

The pain is quite unbearable.
I actually wanted to die with him.
I will never forget the sight.
Not a mark on him.
Our dog was in the vets as an emergency that day although she has recovered.


----------



## RubysGold (26 January 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## keeperscottage (26 January 2014)

I'm so sorry - this is why my cats are house cats. I'd love them to be able to go out and play and roam but I cannot bear the thought of losing them either on the road or to the Ridgebacks who roam the private woodland at the back of my garden. I love my cats so much. I sometimes think I'm unfair keeping them in, but the worry of them going out is unbearable!! I live in a rural area but we get lots of tractors etc going down the road so I've wimped out and, sadly and reluctantly, keep my cats indoors. Once again, so sorry....


----------



## springtime1331 (26 January 2014)

So sorry. Hugs


----------



## E13 (26 January 2014)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking. Words cannot help, but remember it was instant, he wouldn't have known, he has simply travelled onwards. You will see him again someday. Keep strong. xxxx


----------



## Tiffany (26 January 2014)

Agree it's heart breaking losing a pet we love particularly, in such tragic circumstances.


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 January 2014)

I am really sorry to hear you have lost your cat, big hugs.

Keeperscottage as you have house cats I can recommend Purrfect Fencing if you want them to get some fresh air and keep them safe. I built a run off my conservatory but they can be free standing round the edge of a garden, the cats cannot get over the top and nothing can get in. A bit on the expensive side but worth every penny.


----------



## Highlands (27 January 2014)

We have lost 4 over the 20 years on the road and its horrid.


----------



## FubsyMog (27 January 2014)

Heartbreaking. We have animals knowing we will one day lose them, and that we may lose them in a way that is unfair. It doesn't make it any easier. The pain is actually physical to us. All on here understand though, which some people do not - it is a good place to come at such times. RIP cuddly Bruno.


----------



## alsxx (27 January 2014)

We have cat fencing, been in place now for about 5 years and is a good idea if you want to keep cats safe; just spent my day putting it back up after neighbours fence blew down before Christmas. Poor puds have been on house arrest until it was fixed.

Sadly we had a weak spot and our poor Meno escaped and got knocked down outside our house. Makes it all the worse knowing that I hadn't done a good enough job of fixing that spot I knew was a bit dodgy. I too wanted to die that day - sounds ridiculous, but totally understand OP. The pain lessens eventually but never goes away. Thinking of you OP xx


----------



## keeperscottage (27 January 2014)

Lindylouanne - I'll be doing some Googling! Thank you! X


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 January 2014)

So very sorry to hear about Bruno.  That is exactly why I have given up cat ownership, it isnt practical for me to keep them indoors and I have lost too many on the road in our village.  Heartbreaking, but at least you found him and know where he is, y neighbours cat went missing and they found him after a week, badly injured and too late to save him   Another neighbour in our close has the cat fencing, it makes her back garden look a bit like a prison camp but does the job and her cat has never escaped.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (28 January 2014)

The grief is sending me crazy, he was so trusting and I feel so guilty too, although Bruno lived for his outdoor time and could never have coped indoors. The cat fencing sounds great though our garden is half an acre so probably couldn't afford it, am so grateful we found him and that it was over quickly-but I can't see a way out of this, I feel like I want to join him. I know people on here understand and it's a great comfort.


----------



## suestowford (28 January 2014)

Oh how awful OP, but you know, what you are feeling is quite normal for anyone who cares for their animals. Your Bruno may have had a short life but I bet it was a very happy one.
RIP little cat


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (28 January 2014)

I was there when he was born, and I was almost there when he died, and all I know is that he was the happiest cat I have met, his brother and sister are very independent but he was always about, always purring, always asking for food. When he got knocked down I thought he was asleep  in front of the fire, I went out to do ponies and he must have decided to go out, hadn't shut the flap as still daylight and other cats still out. The whole family is devastated and the house -despite two dogs and 5 remaining cats-feels like it's empty. I am looking at trying to fence off the back garden at least for the younger cats. Sounds like a good compromise-though the neighbours will probably object sadly.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (28 January 2014)

He was black with a white bib and paws-and a white tip to his tail.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 January 2014)

horsemadmum1 said:



			On Thursday our ten month old cat was knocked down and killed outright. We rushed him to the vets but he was gone. He was the cuddliest nicest cat who looked right into your eyes with such love and happiness. Heartbroken and demented with grief and pain.
		
Click to expand...


I know your pain as many of us do, you will cry fro a long time yet.

I lost my Kassie last year to RTA   my heart still empty for her, thinking all the what if's.


Get some rescue remedy from BOOTS its good in times of stress,
Barclays do personal credit cards and one of mine is my Kassie http://www.barclays.co.uk/Currentaccounts/BarclaysPersonalisedCard/P1242601041899, also going to get he tattoo done.




When I lost my Kassie last year  I lost my mare of a lifetime too in the Dec 12  and Kass in Oct12.

Believe me I wanted to join them and still do in a way. All our ashes will be one day.
Its hard to know what to say - healing vibes sent.


----------



## aliby (28 January 2014)

So sorry.  My young cat got run over and killed six months ago.  Still cry myself to sleep every night, still wake up with the awful guilt every morning.  Can't see it getting any better.  The pain is unbearable - I know how you feel OP


----------



## pines of rome (28 January 2014)

So sorry, so very sad to lose them this way! I constantly worry about mine as I have had one hit, luckily he pulled through, even though he was injured quite badly, it was a bit touch and go for a while!


----------



## Fransurrey (28 January 2014)

horsemadmum1 said:



			...Bruno lived for his outdoor time and could never have coped indoors.
		
Click to expand...

This alone is reason to not feel guilty. I'm so sorry you lost Bruno. I recently lost one of mine to cancer (end of November) and appreciate how bad the grief gets. I suffered night terrors, nightmares and I'm still terribly depressed, now. It's hard accepting they're gone. Three weeks ago I took on a project - a year old black kitty who hadn't made progress with a fosterer and it has helped provide some focus. I would suggest you do similar, but with 5 other cats, it could be tricky! The grief does get easier, as I'm sure you know, although nothing replaces them. It does sound as though he had a very happy life with you. I hope you can take comfort from that. xx


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (29 January 2014)

I would like to thank everyone who has replied, as although it makes me cry I still find some comfort from knowing others understand, and I am so sorry for those of you who have lost animals too. Last year we lost a young pony to grass sickness-that was terrible too.


----------



## s4sugar (29 January 2014)

As a warning the roller fences are not foolproof & they do not stop other animal getting in. I know someone who was all smug because she'd had it installed for her three pedigrees unlike us "cruel sods" (her words) who didn't let our cats out. Local stray tom go in & she lost her cats to FELV.


----------

